# [RISOLTO] Chiarimento Module e Xorg

## maruscya

Ciao a tutti.

Da un po' di giorni sto combattendo con un TouchScreen da inserire in un postazione "kiosk" basata su Gentoo. 

Dopo varie peripezie sono riuscito a trovare il modulo e a caricarlo in modo corretto con modprobe, come si vede da qui sotto

```

Module                  Size  Used by

elok_s                 41708  0

elo                     8960  0

[...]

```

Il modulo,, come si vede e' caricato correttamente..... 

Nel xorg.conf  ho fatto questa bella sezione

```

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier "elo1"

        Driver "elo"

        Option "Device" "/dev/input/elo_ser"

        Option "AlwaysCore"

EndSection

```

Quando faccio partire startx nel log appare questo messaggio di errore :

```

(II) LoadModule: "elo"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module elo

(II) UnloadModule: "elo"

(EE) Failed to load module "elo" (module does not exist, 0)

```

Il modulo non dovrebbe essere gia' presente in memoria e pronto all' uso ?? 

mi sto perdendo qualcosa ????Last edited by maruscya on Tue Apr 03, 2007 3:07 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Scen

Stai facendo confusione  :Smile: 

Una cosa sono i moduli del kernel (e li hai caricati correttamente), e servono per permettere al kernel di interagire direttamente con l'hardware.

Un'altra cosa sono i "moduli" di X.Org, che includono i driver per le periferiche, il supporto a varie librerie, ecc.

Nel tuo caso devi configurare in /etc/make.conf la variabile INPUT_DEVICES, aggiungendovi le voci "elo2300" e/o "elographics", e ricompilare world con il parametro -N.

Ti verranno installati i relativi driver, e a questo punto X.Org dovrebbe funzionare correttamente.

----------

## maruscya

Ciao !!!

Okky.... grazie mille per il chiarimento....  stavo facendo un po' di confusione...

----------

